

 How can I improve my tech aggregator? - cpayne624
http://techbtfl.com

======
kirchhoff
Personally I don't think the Pinterest / waterfall layout works well in this
case, as it's a little overwhelming.

~~~
cpayne624
Any suggestions on how you'd treat the layout?

~~~
kirchhoff
Well this is just my opinion; I don't think pictures are too important for
tech news, which is why I like HN.

How are you sorting / arranging the articles? Are you pruning them at all?

